# Sig vs. Springfield Armory



## FZR600KID

Has anyone had the experience of firing a Springfield Armory XD 45 that can compare to the a P 220 or p 245. I am a novice shooter that currently owns a P 245 and was thinking of selling my Sig for an XD, but am hesitant to do so based on my experience with the accuracy of Sig (and the fact I do not like the way Glocks shoot at all and XD are similar?). A few gun informed and experianced individuals said they would not take a springfield over a sig....why would Sigs be that much better?


----------



## SuckLead

I like both, personally, but I am along the lines of "would never trade a Sig for an XD." To be honest, it is a matter of prefrance. There isn't much there to compare between the two as far as look, feel, etc. Two completely different guns. I think both are very accurate. Haven't heard a lot of complaints on either one. So that is a tough call. Have you shot an XD yet? I would most definetly shoot one before you go through with this.


----------



## L8models

I have a Sig p220 and a XD-40....Xd just feels better in my hands. Don't get me wrong, I love both of them. Alot easier to conceal the XD than the Sig. As far as accuracy, tend to have tighter groups with the XD.


----------



## reconNinja

I'm not saying Glocks and XD's are the same gun, but I think if you didn't like the Glock you probably won't like the XD.


----------



## FZR600KID

Does anyone know about the recoil difference between the two 45 auto weapons? For instance the P 245 has been the first 45 auto I have been able to fire pretty managably with one hand. I have fired a XD 40 but that was 2 years ago and it was a 4.0


----------



## Shipwreck

I have fired a Glock 45 one time, and was surprised that the recoil was less than I thought it would be. But, as before, I still hit low with the Glock trigger. Only Glock I have ever shot accurately is the Glock 34, because of the stock lighter trigger.

Only 45s I have ever owned were 1911s. So, I have never really had the opportunity to shoot other 45s... Can't offer U any other advice....


----------



## Revolver

Whether you like the XD or Sig boils down to personal preference. The XD is a plastic framed striker-fired, partially cocked DAO, with a grip safety. I wouldn't say it's "just like" Glock because of its superior ergonomics. 
The 220 is actually metal-framed(aluminum alloy or stainless steel). It's available in traditional DA, SA, or the DAO "DAK". If you really like your 245, a 220 would make a great upgrade.

It seems to me that the Sig fits you if it's accurate in your hands. And that's the most important factor. It would only stand to reason that the 220 would suit you better. And I have no real bias toward either.


----------



## Vom Kriege

I've shot both. The XD seems to have less felt recoil, to me anyway. The XD shot very well for me. While the XD is similar to a Glock in many ways, the grip angle is much different. It's been a while since I shot a P220. I'd like to compare then side by side.

I doubt that I would trade a Sig for an XD provided that the Sig worked well for me.


----------



## resqbubba

*Sig VS XD*

I have shot both, own various Sigs and XDs. I will tell you in my opinion, and this will sound strange. I shoot the XD better, recoil felt is much less, but am more comfortable with a Sig. The XD feels like a 9mm in the recoil deptartment, but that is probably due to the 5" barrel. The Sig feels better shooting if you add a Hogue Grip. Both are excellent choices and I would buy more of both given the chance!!!


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

I've fired *Sig *and *Springfield* guns. Both are excellent, and to me, you can't go wrong with either of them. Perhaps the only issue for some people is the price difference.


----------



## Spenser

Really a tough choice. I think it has to come down to personal preference, which means that you ought to shoot both side by side, and see what you like. I'm pretty sold on Sigs, myself. The XD's are getting excellent marks, both from people on this forum and the gun rags. 

With Sig, you have a lot of history in the gunmaking department, plus brand recognition, customer service, etc. 

XD doesn't have quite as storied a history, though Springfield Armory certainly does. 

We've noted in discussions on this forum before that there is a flavor of pistol ou there for every shape, size, preference, inseam, hat size, etc. Factoring out customer service and brand recognition: How does each work for you?
I think I've got to go with the comparison test drive, at this point. It's the only way to be sure you get what you like. 

Ain't it great to be an American gun buyer???:smt1099


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

reconNinja said:


> I'm not saying Glocks and XD's are the same gun, but I think if you didn't like the Glock you probably won't like the XD.


I'm an *XD *fan, however I am NOT a fan of *Glocks*. I would take an *XD *any day over a *Glock*.


----------



## XD-45

I really enjoy my XD-45 Service Model. Very accurate even in my hands. The recoil is more than any 9MM I've shot but it is quite manageable. Many complaints or problems listed on various forums that the XD won't feed SWC. I can't get mine to feed them.
I have never fired a Sig (yet).


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

XD-45 said:


> I really enjoy my XD-45 Service Model. Very accurate even in my hands. The recoil is more than any 9MM I've shot but it is quite manageable. Many complaints or problems listed on various forums that the XD won't feed SWC. I can't get mine to feed them.
> I have never fired a Sig (yet).


Excuse the newbie question here, but what is SWC?


----------



## hberttmank

SWC = semi-wadcutter. It is a type of bullet profile.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

Thanks


----------



## kenjihara

*Um, I wouldn't...*



FZR600KID said:


> Has anyone had the experience of firing a Springfield Armory XD 45 that can compare to the a P 220 or p 245. I am a novice shooter that currently owns a P 245 and was thinking of selling my Sig for an XD, but am hesitant to do so based on my experience with the accuracy of Sig (and the fact I do not like the way Glocks shoot at all and XD are similar?). A few gun informed and experianced individuals said they would not take a springfield over a sig....why would Sigs be that much better?


A Sig P245 is a really, really nice .45acp pistol with an alloy frame in a traditional double action (double / single) configuration. If it is anything like any of the Sigs I own, the action is very smooth and the single action trigger is light and glassy... The XD is an awkward- looking Croatian- manufactured Glock-knockoff. No one wanted one of these pistols when they were being imported as the 'IM Metal HS 2000' and selling for $300 or so; now that Springfield has their name on them, they're all the rage. I think they're okay guns, but I have a friend who shot two of them to death in six months each (.40 S&W, Springfield replaced them both times, good customer service and all...). He traded the last one towards a Kimber Gold Match at his LGS. I'm not saying I'd never carry an XD, but I would much rather shoot any Sig... I wouldn't trade in an Audi for a Chevy...

"With a Sig, you're not only well-armed, you're well-dressed."


----------



## Kurzwaffe

so I'm about to buy my first handgun, and this thread has been perfect, as my primary interests (based on reading information and not shooting, however) have been between the XD and the Sig. Clearly I won't know what is right for me until I can actually experience the two, but just holding them, the weight of the all-metal sig chassis feels better in my hand...thanks to all who have contributed here, even though I'm still confused! lol


----------



## Shipwreck

kenjihara said:


> but I have a friend who shot two of them to death in six months each (.40 S&W, Springfield replaced them both times, good customer service and all...).


I read a post on another forum this week - I forget which one. But a guy explained in detail a problem the design has, and he compared it to the Glock design. Apparently, from what I remember, the action of the slide can "beat" the locking block in the frame, and over time, cause it to fail. He claimed it was a design flaw. And, I will admit, I have seen a number of locking block issues discussed on the XD forum over time.

After reading about this occassionally over the past few months, I would be hesitant to buy an XD.



Kurzwaffe said:


> so I'm about to buy my first handgun, and this thread has been perfect, as my primary interests (based on reading information and not shooting, however) have been between the XD and the Sig. Clearly I won't know what is right for me until I can actually experience the two, but just holding them, the weight of the all-metal sig chassis feels better in my hand...thanks to all who have contributed here, even though I'm still confused! lol


Well, good luck. Let us know what ya end up getting... And yes, you should rent or try to borrow the guns U want and try them out first!


----------



## Kurzwaffe

Shipwreck said:


> I read a post on another forum this week - I forget which one. But a guy explained in detail a problem the design has, and he compared it to the Glock design. Apparently, from what I remember, the action of the slide can "beat" the locking block in the frame, and over time, cause it to fail. He claimed it was a design flaw. And, I will admit, I have seen a number of locking block issues discussed on the XD forum over time.
> 
> After reading about this occassionally over the past few months, I would be hesitant to buy an XD.


thanks for that info...it's good to know ahead of time. I want to invest in a gun that will be with me for a long time (I'm less a trader, more a keeper...).


----------



## Nastynewt

*Glock*



reconNinja said:


> I'm not saying Glocks and XD's are the same gun, but I think if you didn't like the Glock you probably won't like the XD.


I hate the feel of a Glock but i love the feel of my XD9 no comparing the two.
I also have a Sig P226 in 9MM.....im a 9MM fan due to a plate and five screws in my right arm


----------



## noproblem5671

*Tough call.*

I like Sig and XD a lot. Sig is makes a solid accurate gun. I haven't tried that exact model of Sig, but for me the XD is better. It just a feel and ergonomic thing though. I'm not much of a Glock fan. Aside from feel and sites the Glocks feel more snappy on the recoil to me.

I'm not sure why you want to sell the Sig. If you like it I'd keep it and maybe add the XD if like that in addition. If you aren't happy with the Sig I wouldn't think of the XD like a Glock even though they have some strong visual similarity I like the XD much more and I like the addition of the grip safety on the XD.

I can shoot equally well with either Sig or XD.


----------



## XDstasy

Bear in mind that some people will dog the XD just because they don't want to hear of people getting the same performance out of a $500 gun as the one they laid down $2500 for


----------



## Nastynewt

FZR600KID said:


> Has anyone had the experience of firing a Springfield Armory XD 45 that can compare to the a P 220 or p 245. I am a novice shooter that currently owns a P 245 and was thinking of selling my Sig for an XD, but am hesitant to do so based on my experience with the accuracy of Sig (and the fact I do not like the way Glocks shoot at all and XD are similar?). A few gun informed and experianced individuals said they would not take a springfield over a sig....why would Sigs be that much better?


XD and Glock are not similar the angle of the grip is differnet the XD has a safety like the 1911 and to me it feels better then the Glock to shoot. I own a Sig P226 9MM and a XD9 both shoot well the XD9 has a lighter recoil then the SIG I think. Love them both!!!!


----------



## -gunut-

You should just save some time and money trying out guns and get a HK :mrgreen: 

You still get the German engineering but in a hi-capacity polymer :mrgreen:


----------



## yur_maker

*Sig VS XD*

I Have a Sig 226 and an XD9 Service.
The XD is Lighter and Feels Better to Handle.
The XD is More Concealable.
The XD Shoots Straighter.
The XD Has Less Recoil.
Both Guns are Top Notch in Craftsmanship and Materials.
I Loved The Sig Till I Got an XD, Now I'm Waiting for Sig to Answer.

MY CONCKUSION :
When a Man With a Sig, Meets a Man With an XD in an Alley, Nine out of Ten The XD Man Is The One Left Standing.


----------



## scorpiusdeus

I own P226's and an XD .40 S&W 5". Thus far, I still favor my Sigs. The XD is still pretty new to me. It feels good in my hand, but for whatever reason I'm far less accurate with than I am my P226s. Maybe I just need more time. I've also had a few jams with my Newer XD and have never had a jam with my Sigs.

I'll continue to work with the XD, but would I replace a Sig with an XD? Not at this time.


----------



## CLG

I do not have any experiance with a sig. but, I do have an XD.45 and what a great gun that thing is comfortable to shoot, very accurate, and have never had 1 prob. out of it IMO the only thing the same between a XD and Glock is the polymer Frame. I have never heard anything but good things about Sig so I dont know if I would get rid of but, maybe add a XD to collection if you like the way it shoots.


----------



## stormbringerr

*sig*

i own sigs and XDs and S.A. 1911s , the sig 220 is the best shooting most accurate .45 out of the box, more craftsmanship is put into sigs,i also have an XD 40 that i like a lot. but i would never trade a p series sig for any XD


----------



## CLG

I was looking at sigs. today I went with a Walther P99 but, if they had had a reconditioned P226 in the store I would have prob. went with that. I think if I get another for some reason that I havnt thought of yet I will get a Recon. seems like a great deal.


----------



## glennc

yur_maker said:


> I Have a Sig 226 and an XD9 Service.
> 
> Both Guns are Top Notch in Craftsmanship and Materials.
> I Loved The Sig Till I Got an XD, Now I'm Waiting for Sig to Answer.
> 
> MY CONCKUSION :
> When a Man With a Sig, Meets a Man With an XD in an Alley, Nine out of Ten The XD Man Is The One Left Standing.


They have with the P250...should be out in a few months.
http://www.americancopmagazine.com/articles/SIG/SIG.htm


----------



## stormbringerr

i own sig and XD,i think you should keep the sig if it shoots well for you and add the XD to your guns. both are very accurate shooters. as other posters have said a main difference between glock and XD is how it feels in your hand.i much prefer XD to glock in the ergonomics dept.


----------



## stormbringerr

Shipwreck said:


> I read a post on another forum this week - I forget which one. But a guy explained in detail a problem the design has, and he compared it to the Glock design. Apparently, from what I remember, the action of the slide can "beat" the locking block in the frame, and over time, cause it to fail. He claimed it was a design flaw. And, I will admit, I have seen a number of locking block issues discussed on the XD forum over time.
> 
> After reading about this occassionally over the past few months, I would be hesitant to buy an XD.
> 
> i am pretty sure you would be O.K. during the first 20,000 rounds, ship:smt083


----------



## JeffWard

I own an XD 45, and a P226 (9mm).

I learned to shoot the 226 very well.

I shot the XD very well instantly.

They both are excellent. It's all personal preference. 

Like saying "which is better, the new Nike driver, or the new Calloway driver." The answer is: "Are you Tiger, or are you Phil?"


----------



## glennc

stormbringerr said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read a post on another forum this week - I forget which one. But a guy explained in detail a problem the design has, and he compared it to the Glock design. Apparently, from what I remember, the action of the slide can "beat" the locking block in the frame, and over time, cause it to fail. He claimed it was a design flaw. And, I will admit, I have seen a number of locking block issues discussed on the XD forum over time.
> 
> After reading about this occassionally over the past few months, I would be hesitant to buy an XD.
> 
> i am pretty sure you would be O.K. during the first 20,000 rounds, ship:smt083
> 
> 
> 
> Here'a a 20,000 round tourture test article on the XD.
> http://springfield-armory.primediaoutdoors.com/SPstory11.php
Click to expand...


----------



## stormbringerr

yur_maker said:


> I Have a Sig 226 and an XD9 Service.
> The XD is Lighter and Feels Better to Handle.
> The XD is More Concealable.
> The XD Shoots Straighter.
> The XD Has Less Recoil.
> Both Guns are Top Notch in Craftsmanship and Materials.
> I Loved The Sig Till I Got an XD, Now I'm Waiting for Sig to Answer.
> 
> MY CONCKUSION :
> When a Man With a Sig, Meets a Man With an XD in an Alley, Nine out of Ten The XD Man Is The One Left Standing.


hummm....:roll:


----------



## seanote

I went to a gun show last weekend, I took my Glock with intentions of selling or trading for a Sig 229, in 40 cal or 357 sig. I sold the glock within about 10 minutes, found a SiG 229 40, bought it. I had another gun with me for sale, someone made me an offer I couldnt refuse including a XD-40 in the deal. I took the XD with intentions of reselling it, not needing two 40 cal. pistols. When I got home I couldnt wait to shoot my new sig, I went out to my range and took both guns, shot a couple of clips through the sig, was very happy with it. I loaded the xd, fired a few rounds, was very impressed. Now I have two 40's and dont want to part with either. Both are exceptional guns, I like the sig because it has a hammer, if the xd had a hammer I think the decision for me would be much easier. 
It all comes down to personal preference, try to shoot both and decide which one fits you best.


----------



## JeffWard

Google the XD torture test...

17,000 plus round with one cleaning, a bucket of sand, ice, mud, water...

I'm not worried about the slide beating ANYTHING...

They shoot ragged holes... see my targets posted here. I've dumped 1000? 1500 rounds through mine? In a few weeks?

No failures, great control...

I also own a Sig. P226.

No complaints there either.... I just prefer the XD


----------

